# Any local detailers?



## Danyul2k8 (Nov 9, 2008)

hi people. 

im looknig for a full clio detail to remove the light swirls in the paintwork in the barry/cardiff area. Any body know of anyone or any business? 

many thanks 
dan.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

hi mate, give either peter at eclipse a bell, he's our local pro, or there's matt who's based around cardiff.

Paul


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

we also carry out detailing.
Barry/Cardiff area is no problem.
You can email me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I also cover Cardiff too.:thumb:

Feel free to drop me a mail or call.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Danyul2k8 said:


> hi people.
> 
> im looknig for a full clio detail to remove the light swirls in the paintwork in the barry/cardiff area. Any body know of anyone or any business?
> 
> ...


Think it's a clio


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

a few good options available to you mate, all the guys listed above do cracking work.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks paul , hope everythings well .
im sure we could sort something out dan .
i heard the bridge was closed to foreign detailers lol


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Didnt realise there were that many detailers in south wales.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

all wannabees scudy mate lol:driver:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

:lol:


PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> all wannabees scudy mate lol:driver:


----------

